# Adc0804 vref/2



## icarus (May 16, 2006)

Hola tengo una duda ,resulta que quiero medir temperaturas,tengo un sensor de temperatura LM35 que entrega 10mv por grado centigrado y trabaja en un rango de temperaturas desde -55 a 150 grados centigrados.Yo quiero medir de 0 hasta 72 grados mi pregunta es:cuanto voltage tendria que colocarle a la entrada vref/2 .utilizo un adc0804 de 8 bits la resolusion.


----------



## MaMu (May 17, 2006)

vref/2 = 2.5V

Consejo : utiliza algun regulador para entregar la tensión, de esta manera evitarás el molesto riple.

Saludos.


----------



## icarus (May 17, 2006)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> vref/2 = 2.5V
> 
> Consejo : utiliza algun regulador para entregar la tensión, de esta manera evitarás el molesto riple.
> 
> Saludos.



fijando vref/2 = 2.5V haces que la resolucion del convertidor sea de 9.76mv no?,haciendo esto no coincide con la resolucion del sensor y el error se acumulara?

el sensor entrega  0.72v  a 72 grados centigrados,fijando vref/2=2,5 no se desaprovecha la resolucion del conversor en 256-72=184 combinaciones?Si coloco vref/2 =072/2=0,36 volt se fijara la tension a escala completa y  se aprobecharan los las 256 combinaciones.


----------



## MaMu (May 19, 2006)

Eso depende de como empleas la salida. Cuando yo arme mi termómetro utilice los 8 bits de salida en una etapa de multiplexado (solo necesitaba hasta 80ºC).
Mi max. utilizado en Vref2 fue 2.5 V a una resolucion de 9.75mV.

Saludos.


----------



## edgar_ramdam (Nov 19, 2006)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Eso depende de como empleas la salida. Cuando yo arme mi termómetro utilice los 8 bits de salida en una etapa de multiplexado (solo necesitaba hasta 80ºC).
> Mi max. utilizado en Vref2 fue 2.5 V a una resolucion de 9.75mV.
> 
> Saludos.



Estoy hacuendo un trabajo escolar, es un termometro digital. Apenas lo estoy diseñando pero despues del ADC recibo directamente al paralelo en el bus de datos, el cual activo en modo bidireccional para leer los 8 bits. Es necesaria la etapa de multiplexado en este caso?? Ademas mi VRef/2 es de 1.3 V, funcionara??


----------

